# Silentmaxx 500W Netzteil watercooled



## WaKü-Tom (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Community,
 vor ca. 2 Monaten fing mein 500W Wassergekühltes Netzteil (Silentmaxx) an einen hochfrequenzen Ton zu pfeifen. Das aber auch nicht immer, meistens beim booten. Hatte mich aber auch nicht weiter gestört, da er später weg war.

 Im Juni ist meine Geforce 8800GT Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen, seitdem arbeitet eine neue GTX285 im System. Ist die Grafikkarte unter Last, so macht das Netzteil ganz extreme Geräusche (Anhang: Memo.m4a). Nach ca. 2Minuten schaltet sich dann der PC aus.

 Um den Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen, habe ich ein ~ 30€ Netzteil (Techsolo 450Watt) angeschlossen. Mit diesem Netzteil arbeitet der PC ohne Probleme auch unter Last, obwohl dieses weniger Leistung besitzt.

 Im 2D Office Betrieb arbeitet das Silentmaxx-Netzteil hingegen den 12h am Tag Problem- und Geräuschlos ?!?

 Kommt Ihr auch zu dem Schluss, dass das Silentmaxx NT überlastet ist ? 
 
Alternativen gibt es leider nur sehr wenig am Markt (Koolance, Innovatek, Siewert) und die nicht gerade günstig.
 Ein neues 600Watt Silentmaxx NT liegt bei ~220€ - das wäre OK… Aber da kommt die Frage auf, ob die Investition in ein noch leistungsstärkeres Be quiet nicht bessere wäre ?

 Danke für eure Hinweise im Voraus,
 Tom


----------



## M4tthi4s (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde lieber zu einem Standard-Netzteil greifen, also eins ohne Wasserkühlung nehmen.
Meins von Be quiet ist für mein Hörempfinden leise genug.
Der Minimale Lautstärkevorteil wiegt den extremen Preiszuschlag und die höhere Wassertemperatur
wegen der zusätzlichen Wärmquelle im WaKü-Kreislauf meiner Meinung nach nicht auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

Geräuschentwicklung und Haltbarkeitsprobleme waren zumindest früher (hab lang nicht mehr aktiv gesucht und zufällig stolpert man über die wenigen Berichte ja nicht) keine Seltenheit, minderwertiger Basis sei dank. Die drei anderen Hersteller von Wakünetzteilen haben auch alle so ihre Nachteile - und nicht nur den Preis.
Wenn es lautlos sein soll, kann ich das Silverstone Nightjar 450W empfehlen, wenn man das luftig montiert, passen auch die Temperaturen - und die Leistung stimmt.
Wenn du eh noch Lüfter im System hast, bist du bei beQuiet&Co garantiert besser aufgehoben, was Leistung angeht.


----------



## WaKü-Tom (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Matthias
Sind die Be quiet alle so leise, oder gibt es eins was besonders ruhig ist ?
Betreffend der zusätzlichen Wärmequelle (NT): Das macht nichts aus. Wenn das Silentmaxx ausgeschaltet ist - das Techsolo 450Watt arbeitet – ist der Kreislauf 0,9Grad kühler => 29,7 Grad.

Hi Macaran,
hatte vor meiner WaKü auch schon mal ein passiv gekühltes Netzteil (wieder Silentmaxx). Dieses war aber später mit seinen 350Watt zu schlapp.
Ich habe soeben den PSU Rechner von Be quiet genutzt:
Bei der folgenden Hardware Ausstattung: E6600; GTX285; 4GB DDR; 3xSATA HDD; 1xDVD-RW; 1xBlueray empfiehlt mir der PSU-Rechner schon ein BN075 – 850Watt !
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass das 600Watt Wakü Netzteil für 220€ meinen Rechner auch nicht glücklich macht.
 Kann das denn sein ? Somit wäre die Frage nach dem Wakü-NT erledigt… Das gäbe es dann nur von z.B. Siwert für 650€ !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

Deratige Watt-Rechner kann man imho in die Tonne treten.
Ich hatte ne zeitlang nen P4ee 3,4 und meine 7800GS war so hochgezüchtet, dass sie mehr als eine 7900GTX verbraucht hat. Empfehlungen für so ein System schwanken zwischen 350 und 600W. Es lief 100% stabil mit 250W. Es gibt halt Netzteile unterschiedlicher Qualität - und wie erwähnt: Von denen, die Silentmaxx als Basis nimmt, halte ich wenig.

Wenn dein System mit einerm 450W-30€-noname-Netzteil stabil läuft, bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass es ein 450W Silverstone nicht überfordert. Ich hab an meinem nur nen E5300 und 9800GTX+ hängen, damit kann ich schlecht nen Lasttest machen  )


----------



## nemetona (13. Juli 2009)

Die 850W sind Overdressed, ich habe mit einen 625W Ennermax Liberty einen übertakteten Q6600 mit einer Geforce 9800GX2 Dual GPU Karte problemlos betrieben. Dazu kamen 3 HDD´s, Beleuchtung, Wakü, X-Fi und bissl Kleinkram.

Deine Konfi sollte jedes 500-600W Markennetzteil Problemlos versorgen können, incl. Reserven, vor allen da es auch ein NoName 450W schafft.

Empfehlenswert finde ich BeQuit, Ennermax & Tagan


----------



## MaeXxXchen (13. Juli 2009)

also mein system mit der 8800GTX@ 660/1699/1082, 3 HDD´s und diversen lüftern, wakü etc... nimmt @last 395W maximal!
daher reicht mein 500W tagan auf jeden fall!


----------



## M4tthi4s (13. Juli 2009)

> Sind die Be quiet alle so leise, oder gibt es eins was besonders ruhig ist


 
Bis jetzt habe ich ein 600Watt-Netzteil von Be quiet in meinem PC
und ein 550Watt-NT gleicher Marke im PC meines Bruders eingebaut.
Mit beiden bin ich bei der Lautstärke voll zufrieden.



> Betreffend der zusätzlichen Wärmequelle (NT): Das macht nichts aus. Wenn das Silentmaxx ausgeschaltet ist - das Techsolo 450Watt arbeitet – ist der Kreislauf 0,9Grad kühler => 29,7 Grad.


 
Das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, hätte auf eine deutlichere
Temperaturerhöhung getippt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juli 2009)

220€ würde ich auf gar keinen Fall ausgeben holl dir für 60 bis 70€ ein NT und für denn rest hollst du dir einen Quad Core. Das wäre viel besser. Du bekommst denn Q9550 für 190€.


----------



## overclocker08 (14. Juli 2009)

Nimm doch ein mittleres Enermax Netzteil. Die Pro82+ und Modu82+ Serie hat immer ausgezeichnet abgeschnitten, was die hohe Effizienz und damit einhergehend die sehr leise Kühlung angeht. Ich denke da kann Be Quiet nicht mithalten, schon alleine mit den Specs hängt BQ etwas hinterher.

Grüße

OC08


----------



## maschine (14. Juli 2009)

Die Modu82+ Netzteile kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ich hab meins mal alleine, also ohne PC laufen lassen und das Ding war wirklich sehr leise


----------



## WaKü-Tom (14. Juli 2009)

Aha - vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ich war/bin ja auch bereit 220€ für das Wassergekühlte zu bezahlen, da es mir sehr wichtig, dass mein PC sehr leise ist. Aber wenn die Basis bei den Silentmaxx nicht so toll ist, ist das 600Watt Netzteil sicherlich auch schnell am Ende. Und weit über 350€ für ein Netzteil ist zuviel.

Wenn ich auf das WattMeter schaue, verbraucht mein PC im 2D Office Betrieb ~170 Watt und beim Zocken ~330Watt. 

Bleibt die Frage offen, welches das leiseste Netzteil mit Lüfter ist. Wichtig ist, dass sich der Lüfter im Office Betrieb so wenig wie möglich dreht. Beim Zocken darf der ruhig Krach machen  
Gibt es irgendwo ein NT Test die auf die Lautstärke eingehen ? 

Enermax oder doch Silverstone ?

Danke noch mal !

PS: Meine alte GeForce 8800 hatte auch einen Wasserkühler. Die neue GTX 285 sollte eigentlich auch einen bekommen. Da diese aber via RivaTuner bei 20% Drehzahl (1310U/Min) schön ruhig ist, wäre ein Netzteil mit Lüfter in dem Lärmbereich auch ok


----------



## WaKü-Tom (14. Juli 2009)

Nach weiteren 3h googlen, glaub' ich ein Semi/Passiv Netzteil wir mein Freund.

Was haltet ihr vom "NesteQ ASM XZ-600" ? 

NesteQ - Leading in innovation


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juli 2009)

hmm die Marke scheint mir recht neu hab noch nie was davon gehört - aber die Heatpipekonstruktion gefällt mit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

WaKü-Tom schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein NT Test die auf die Lautstärke eingehen ?



Z.B. regelmäßig in der PCGH 



> PS: Meine alte GeForce 8800 hatte auch einen Wasserkühler. Die neue GTX 285 sollte eigentlich auch einen bekommen. Da diese aber via RivaTuner bei 20% Drehzahl (1310U/Min) schön ruhig ist, wäre ein Netzteil mit Lüfter in dem Lärmbereich auch ok



Also ich denke, diese Lautstärke sollte ein beQuiet bequem unterbieten können. Ein (semi)passives Netzteil wäre dann keinesfalls zu empfehlen - da zahlst du nur einen saftigen Aufpreis (bzw. nimmst deutliche Qualitätseinbußen bei gleichem Preis in kauf), nur damit es wärmer im Gehäuse wird und die Lautstärke ~gleich bleibt.


----------



## WaKü-Tom (17. Juli 2009)

Noch kurz eine Abschluss Info:
Habe mir das "NesteQ ASM XZ-600" gegönnt ! Im Office Betrieb steht der Lüfter, selbst beim Ohr auflegen kein Piepsen oder andere Geräusche … - als wenn es ausgeschaltet wäre !

Beim Zocken beginnt nach wenigen Minuten, der Lüfter langsam an zu drehen. Die Grafikkarte ist dann aber schon längst viel lauter !

Das Kabel Management ist toll, die Kabel können in einander gesteckt werden !

Weiterhin „zieht“ es ~20Watt weniger aus der Steckdose als mein altes Silentmaxx WaKü.

Mein perfektes Netzteil !
Gruß Tom


----------



## Frost (25. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es lautlos sein soll, kann ich das Silverstone Nightjar 450W empfehlen, wenn man das luftig montiert, passen auch die Temperaturen - und die Leistung stimmt.


 
Hab nu endlich mein Netzteil geschrotet ( utoldmenottoattachtoomanylüfterstomynetzteiliknow )

Überlege nu auch, mit das Silverstone Nightjar 450W zu holen. Lüfters kommen dann an meine neue Aquasteam Pumpe, die am HDD Stecker sitzt... ... ...

Habe nu auch alle anderen Lüfter aus m Case entfernt, so dass ich dann gar keinen Luftzug mehr im Gehäuse hätte. 
(HDD, NB, SB, Mosfet, CPU, GPU unter wasser)
Nicht unter Wasser aber im Gehäuse wären noch: 
- Rest vom Mainboard
- Pumpe
- TV Karte
- Soundkarte

Sollte man für diese Komponenten noch Lüfter im Gehäuse lassen, oder einfach nen Netzteil mit Lüfter nehmen, oder ist es dann irgendwann nicht mehr notwendig (das ganze Metall am Wakü Kreislauf nimmt ja auch n bisserl Wärme auf).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2009)

Praxiserfahrungen sind selten, aber ich hätte da keine bedenken.
Mein eigenes System soll auch mal so enden (ich hab noch günstig zwei RAM-Kühler geschossen, aber der hat das eigentlich nicht im geringsten nötig).
Aber letztlich musst du selbst nachmessen, wie warm Sound- und TV Karte werden. (bei aktuellen Mainboards hätte ich keine bedenken -eh alles solid-caps- und die Pumpe sollte ja wassergekühlt sein)


----------



## Frost (26. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Pumpe sollte ja wassergekühlt sein)


LOL, hast recht. 

Hmmm... RAM Kühler hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht, aber im moment plane ich noch nicht, den Takt höher zu stellen... da wird dann später drüber nachgedacht. Daher is das im Moment noch raus.

Wegen der Temps hab ich im letzten PCGH Netzteiltest gelesen, dass das NT selber schon auf 68°C hoch geht. 
Ich hab halt schon auch ne GTX285 und nen i7 eingebaut, heisst, unter 3D Vollast wird das 450W NT schon an der Obergrenze laufen. Wenn ich anfange, die CPU und die Graka noch n bisserl zu overclocken, dann könnte es eng werden. (Is ja immerhin auf ner 600W Plattform gebaut, da hab ich für den Anfang weniger Bedenken).
Ich werde es wohl selber testen müssen. Gebe dann mal Bescheid, wenn ich das Nightjar bestellt und eingebaut hab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2009)

Bei den Temperaturen kann ich dir nicht viel weiterhelfen - mein E5300 und 9800GTX+ sind für ein 450W Netzteil ein Witz und dank externer Montage für bestmögliche Konvektion wird es bestenfalls handwarm.


----------



## Frost (26. September 2009)

Na, dann order ich mal...


----------



## Frost (25. Oktober 2010)

Also, hier nun das Fazit nach mehr als 1 Jahr gebrauch:

Ich glaube, das Silverstone Nightjar NT ist mittlerweile ziemlich Mus.
Das Nightjar ist hammer leise. So ganz ohne Sound von drehenden Teilen lebt es sich immer noch am besten. Leider erwärmt es sich auf 40-50°C, schaltet ab >60°C automatisch ab.


Aber die neueren Games scheinen nun etwas mehr Leistung zu fordern, laufen auch net mehr ganz ruckelfrei (in höheren Grafikeinstellungen).
Dann fing neulich mein PC an, im StartUp nicht mehr hochzufahren, die PSU schaltet aus wahrscheinlich per Spannungssicherheitsschaltung automatisch vor dem Booten ab. Ich denke die hohen Temps haben langsam die Spulen ausgeleiert, bin da aber kein Fachmann. Nach 3-4 Tagen Stillstand springt es wieder an, bei hoher 3D Last gibt es dann aber reproduzierbar einen Bluescreen.
GPU Treiberupdates helfen hier leider nicht.

Da ich auch langsam mal mit OC Arbeiten starten wollte, muss ich nun eh auf eine grössere PSU ausweichen. Ergo gibt es nu eine Wassergekühlte PSU.

Es war echt schön leise. Ich war sehr begeistert. Aber am Ende wäre eine HighEnd watercooled PSU evtl. die bessere Investition gewesen.
Leider gab es damals auch nicht viel brauchbares. Heutzutage gibt es da ein NT mit 850W von Innovatek... aber des hat leider wieder einen Lüfter.

Habe im Thread für Wakübauteile gelesen, man kann auch 2 PSUs einbauen, hab aber leider nicht genug Platz im Gehäuse mehr. Dies wäre allerdings bei anderen Gehäusen eine schöne Alternative, wenn man 2x Silverstone Nightjar 450W irgendwie verdrahtet bekäme.

Hoffe irgendwer kann seine Lehren draus ziehen.

Gruss,
Frost


----------



## empty (25. Oktober 2010)

Sorry du sagst es sei ein Muss und dann: "ach 3-4 Tagen Stillstand springt es wieder an" genau das will und muss niemand haben.

Zumal auch gute Netzteile mit Lüfter kaum hörbar sind und/oder Lüfter haben die Temp-Gesteuert arbeiten. Meines höre ich p.e nicht, da ist die Velocap viel laute.


----------



## Frost (25. Oktober 2010)

Öhh sorry, Missverständnis, habe geschrieben Mus (a la Apfelmus...)
Das Phänomen tritt nun seit ca. 3 Wochen auf.

Ich denke, dass ich es nur über den Neukauf einer anderen PSU in den Griff bekomme.

Hatte mal ein BeQuiet 650 Ultra Silent NT drin, war mir persönlich zu laut.

Irgendwann wird einfach die lauteste Komponente am nervigsten. Ist zur Zeit meine Eheim... hoffe das zeigt Dir, wie empfindsam Ultrasilentliebhaber werden können...
Daher auch meine Angst vor dem Lüfter im neuen NT.


----------



## empty (25. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mal probiert das Megafon vor dem Computer auszuschalten?

Naja meine Aquastream höre ich jetzt nicht ist ja auch ein Eheim-Derivat. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch Passivnetzteile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2010)

es geht hier um Passivnetzteile 






Frost schrieb:


> Habe im Thread für Wakübauteile gelesen, man kann auch 2 PSUs einbauen, hab aber leider nicht genug Platz im Gehäuse mehr. Dies wäre allerdings bei anderen Gehäusen eine schöne Alternative, wenn man 2x Silverstone Nightjar 450W irgendwie verdrahtet bekäme.



Abgesehen davon, dass es das 450er nicht mehr gibt (nur noch das 400er): Bereits kann bei interner Montage zu Temperaturproblemen führen (wie du ja selbst schreibst), bei zweien muss man wohl zwangsläufig extern montieren.

Positive Nachricht an der 0db(A)-Front: Deltratronic scheint wieder aktiv geworden zu sein und bietet jetzt ein 550W an. Ich hab noch keine Tests gelesen (bei dem Preis kein Wunder), aber die Spannungsstabilität der 300er galt als gut und wenn sie ihrem Prinzip (voll vergossen) treu geblieben sind, muss es lautlos sein. (im Gegensatz zu den neuen passiven von Seasonic  )


Aber danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich hoffe mal, das meins auch in Zukunft kalt und stabil bleibt.




empty schrieb:


> Zumal auch gute Netzteile mit Lüfter kaum hörbar sind und/oder Lüfter haben die Temp-Gesteuert arbeiten. Meines höre ich p.e nicht, da ist die Velocap viel laute.



Die ist nun wirklich kein Maßstab für Leute, die es wirklich leise wollen


----------



## Xandrus (25. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ist nun wirklich kein Maßstab für Leute, die es wirklich leise wollen



Eine Velociraptor ist im Idle wohl recht leise!
Selbst unter Last ist sie noch vergleichsweise leise!
Nicht zu vergleichen mit den alten Raptor Platten


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ne Velociraptor? Die ist laut - nicht nur beim Zugriff. Hab eine hier . Hört man auf jeden Fall aus jedem PC raus, wenn man sie nicht dämmt und entkoppelt.
Die kann´s lautstärkemäßig locker mit ner Laing DDC (mit Custom Deckel) aufnehmen...

@Topic: Ein wassergekühltes Netzteil halte ich für relativ nutzlos und für den Nutzen massiv überteuert. Ich würd eher einfach auf ein leises (evtl. ein semipassiv gekühltes) Modell setzen. Die passiven Deltatronics sind halt echt extrem teuer - auch fraglich ob es das wirklich wert ist - zumal ein wassergekühlter PC mindestens aufgrund der Pumpe sowieso nie 100% lautlos wird.


----------



## Xandrus (25. Oktober 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hast du ne Velociraptor? Die ist laut - nicht nur beim Zugriff. Hab eine hier . Hört man auf jeden Fall aus jedem PC raus, wenn man sie nicht dämmt und entkoppelt.
> Die kann´s lautstärkemäßig locker mit ner Laing DDC (mit Custom Deckel) aufnehmen...



hmmm ne meine Aussage stützte sich hier rauf:
Recommended Hard Drives | silentpcreview.com
an sich ne sehr zuverlässige Seite


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> auch fraglich ob es das wirklich wert ist - zumal ein wassergekühlter PC mindestens aufgrund der Pumpe sowieso nie 100% lautlos wird.



Eine Pumpe kann man dämmen und dämmen und dämmen. (und mehrfach entkoppeln  )



Xandrus schrieb:


> hmmm ne meine Aussage stützte sich hier rauf:
> Recommended Hard Drives | silentpcreview.com
> an sich ne sehr zuverlässige Seite



Und wenn die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie leiser als eine non-Velo Raptor ist, dann haben sie sicherlich auch Recht (die Messungen, die sie in die Nähe eine 6k 3,5" Platte packen zweifle ich dagegen mal an). Nur: Was sagt das?
"3,5" Raptor ist leiser als Düsenjet" stimmt auch, heißt aber nicht, dass sie leise ist.
In so ziemlichen allen Test schneiden die Velos als eine der lautesten Platten ab und wir reden hier von Szenarien, in denen die leisesten 7,2k inakzeptabel laut sind.

Muss man nicht nachvollziehen können, aber tollerieren


----------



## Frost (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, Danke für den Link zum 550W NT

@Topic NT: 2 externe NTs ist die Lösung, stimmt. Hab allerdings ein Gehäuse für HTPC und bin net sicher, ob sich das so chic im Wohnzimmer machen würde. 
Wenn ich anfange drüber nachzudenken, die Installation wie beim MoRa2 durch die Wand gehen zu lassen, kann ich auch wieder ein lautes NT mit Lüfter nehmen. 
Summa Summarum kommt die Option für mich leider nicht zum Tragen. Aber für andere OC Silent Freaks sicher mal ein Gedanke wert.

@Topic Lautstärke. Sorry, bin da wirklich sehr extrem und gebe das Geld sehr gern aus, weil ich auch mal Filme schaue und dann ein Lüftergeräusch in leisen spannenden Momenten... 

@Topic HDD: Meine HDD wasserkühlung dämmt ganz gut, da höre ich (fast) nichts mehr. Win7 und alle Games laufen nu eh auf ner SSD... 

@Topic Pumpe: Ich bin tatsächlich am überlegen, eine Einhausung zu orgen. Aber auch hier bin ich besorgt um Platzprobleme. Daher habe ich diesen Schritt noch nicht gewagt. 

Merci nochmal für Antwort.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Oktober 2010)

Also nimmst jetzt ein normales nt und stellst es in den nebenraum? Wärs da nicht einfacher den rechner in den nebenraum zu stellen und nur die kabel für bildschirm, maus, tastatur und sound durch die wand zu legen?


----------



## Frost (28. Oktober 2010)

Nee, ich hol mir erstmal das WC Netzteil 850W von Innovatek und schau mal, wie laut es wird.

Ausserdem wollte ich des chice HTPC Gehäuse in Stereoanlagenlook schon gern im Wohnzimmer haben, sonst hätt ich mir ja grad irgendein billiges Schlumpfgamergehäuse holen können.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Oktober 2010)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was du nächstes jahr über innovatec schreibst


----------



## empty (28. Oktober 2010)

Finger wegg!

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die was vernünftiges Herstellen. Sicher wieder Aluminium im Kreislauf. Viel Spass bei der Korrosion!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

Das Ding hat einen -Zitat- "VOLL Kupfer Wasserkühler".

Was es nicht hat: Ein "0db(A)" oder "lautlos" versprechen (wie Inno sie bei der ersten Generation mit Notfallüfter verwendet hat), sondern nur "geräuscharm" und "nahezu" lautlos. Wenn Inno auf den Einsatz von auch nur entfernt zu rechtfertigen Superlativen verzichtet, hat das i.d.R. was zu bedeuten. Ich freue mich aber trotzdem auf Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Oktober 2010)

zur not hast ja das 14 tage rückgaberecht, und obs lautlos ist oder nicht dürftesd bei deinem sys recht schnell herausfinden, zur not machst das nt wirklich in den nebenraum (dann kanns auch was günstigeres sein als das inno)


----------



## empty (28. Oktober 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> zur not hast ja das 14 tage rückgaberecht, und obs lautlos ist oder nicht dürftesd bei deinem sys recht schnell herausfinden, zur not machst das nt wirklich in den nebenraum (dann kanns auch was günstigeres sein als das inno)



Das gibt es nicht in der Schweiz, ein Rückgaberecht.

@ruyven: dann habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ers bei caseking bestellt untersteht der händler noch immer deutschem recht und muss ihm die 14 tage rückgaberecht zugestehen
Aber interessant, dass es das in der schweiz nicht gibt, hätt ich mir nicht gedacht


----------



## Speed-E (29. Oktober 2010)

Statt einem Inno Wakünetzteil würde ich mir das Seasonic X-Series Fanless X-460FL  460W ATX 2.3 (SS-460FL) (passiv) mal anschauen. 

Oder ist das zu unterdimensioniert?

MfG Speed-E


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2010)

Vor allem ist es nicht lautlos. Und wenn ein 450W Silverstone so überfordert ist, dann wird ein 400W Seasonic nicht begeistert sein.


----------



## KingLouie (30. Oktober 2010)

Schau dir mal die Be Quiet Netzteile an, also bei mir kommt nix anderes ins Haus.
Mein altes Straight power (E7) 480W hatte ich nie gehört (da waren immer irgentwelche anderen Lüfter lauter)
Und mein jetziges, ein Dark Power Pro (P9) 750W, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, da gibts auch andere Sachen die lauter sind (Lüfter, HDD, Pumpe usw)


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

@ruyven_macaran: Das verlinkte passive Seasonic hat 460W . Das ist erst vor kurzem als Ergänzung der Reihe erschienen und basiert auf einer überarbeiteten Version des älteren Modells mit 400W. Evtl. tritt bei dem das Spulenfiepen nicht mehr auf. Habe aber noch keinen Test gesehen der es diesbezüglich geprüft hat. 

Von BeQuiet! würde ich aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung eher abraten. 100% Ausfallquote innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren bei fünf Stück zeigen eher keine gute Qualität (jedesmal wegen minderwertige Elkos - teilweise mit lautem Knall abgeraucht). Dabei wurde keines davon besonderen Belastungen ausgesetzt noch wurden sie in ungünstigen Umgebungen betrieben. Zudem waren einige deutlich lauter als Konkurrenzmodelle z.B. von Enermax oder Seasonic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmm - da hab ich mich verlesen.
Aber vorgestellt wurden das 460er und 400er iirc zeitgleich (beide mit Verzögerung gegenüber den aktiven Vertretern der Reihe). Es wäre toll, wenn es lautlos ist - aber ich gehe nicht davon aus. Und mit 60W mehr als von mir -vermeintlich- gelesen liegt es auch nicht nenneswert über dem ST45NF.


----------



## JuliusS (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich habe den Test über das Seasonic X - Fanless bei PCGH gelesen und es hat sehr gut abgeschnitten . Außerdem haben es sich gleich zwei PCGH-Readkteure PCGH-Marc sowie PCGH_Carsten bestellt , die es mit HD 5870/GTX 460 betreiben . Ich habe es mir auch bestellt (letzten Donnerstag) , wenn ich es habe werde ich Bericht erstatten . MFG julius

@ruyven-macaran es ist laut PCGH nicht lautlos , da es ein 0,1Sonne lautes Fiepen von sich gibt .


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

Das war aber das 400W-Modell - nicht das 460W-Gerät . 
Das 460W-Modell kam afair erst ein paar Wochen später, zusammen mit dem aktiv gekühlten 560W-NT der X-Serie auf den Markt und soll wie gesagt etwas überarbeitet worden sein. Das 400W und die größeren aktiven der X-Serie waren da schon am Markt, wenn ich es richtig mit bekommen habe.
Kann aber sein, dass sie gleichzeitig angekündigt wurden.


----------



## Frost (1. November 2010)

Jo, das 850W NT ist mal verbaut.

Feedback: Eher schlecht als recht. Wie befürchtet, ist der 80mm Lüfter mit max. 4000 U/min viel zu laut für ein Silent System. Im normalen Gaming PC wäre der CPU Kühler oder spätestens die Graka zwar lauter, aber in voll wassergekühlten Silent Systemen macht das NT keinen Sinn. Selbst mein DVD ist leiser als das NT bei wenig Last (400 U/min). Zum leichten Summen des Lüfter gesellt sich noch ein leicht klopfendes Geräusch...

Anyway, werde nu mal bei Innovatek anfragen, ob man den Lüfter net abschalten / blockieren kann. Da die Wärme ja eigenlich über den Kühlkörper entfernt wird, hoffe ich mal, dass das NT vernünftig durchgesigned ist.

Bitte beachtet bei oben stehendem, dass mir auch meine AS XT zu laut ist. Kann sein, dass der ein oder andere sich ja doch mit dem Wakü NT bei laufendem Lüfter anfreunden kann.

Wo es punktet, ist halt 850W gegen 450W und ein sehr viel kühleres Innenleben meines PCs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

Innovatek und dem Nutzer Modifikationen erlauben?
Da würde ich nicht drauf hoffen. Auf einen durchdachten Aufbau auch nicht. Deren erstes Wakünetzteil (nachdem sie jahrelang behauptet haben, Wakünetzteile wären lebensgefährlich&illegal) bestand iirc aus einem Passivnetzteil, auf dessen Stirnseite (d.h. der Teil, der am wenigsten mit der Wärmeabfuhr zu tun hat) man einen Kühlkörper (und Notlüfter) geschraubt hat. Dass das Ding den Großteil der Wärme weiterhin ins System abgegeben hat, wurde dann sogar als Feature (heizt Kreislauf nicht auf) beschrieben.

Aber danke, dass du meine Vermutungen bezüglich des Lüfters bestätigt hast. Kannst du vielleicht noch zusätzliche Last bis in den 600W Bereich erzeugen? Mich würde interessieren, welche Drehzahlen es erreicht, wenn man Stromstärken braucht, die ein einzelnes Passivnetzteil einfach nicht liefern kann.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf das Duell Seasonic vs. Deltatronic


----------



## Frost (3. November 2010)

Das mit mehr als 600W werd ich dann wohl mit meinem neuen i7 980X und 2133er Wakü RAM irgendwie bewerkstelligen können...

--> 6GHZ sollten machbar sein...
Und die GTX285 muss dann auch noch aufgebohrt werden.

Aber das ganze kommt leider erst in 1-2 Wochen dran...

Wie sehen denn die Terminschienen bei Seasonic und Deltatronic aus?
Bzw. ist in mittelbarer Zukunft ein weiterer Wakü Hersteller gewillt das Thema Netzteil anzugehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2010)

Bei Deltatronic bin ich überrascht, dass die überhaupt mal was neues haben. Bis vor 2 Jahren haben die afaik immer noch P4 Systeme auf der Homepage gehabt. Die 430W Ausgabe des Netzteil wurde iirc so schon vor einem halben Jahrzehnt verkauft. Denke nicht, dass die so schnell ihre Produkte überarbeiten - aber als kleine deutsche Firma würden sich vermutlich auch antworten, wenn du anfragst.
Seasonic hat gerade erst die X-Serie neu vorgestellt und überhaupt zum ersten mal eigene Passivnetzteile im Angebot.

Am ehesten würde ich was neues von Etasis/Silverstone erwarten. Nach dem Rückzieher beim 450W ist eine Lücke und auch sonst ist das Design bald 3 Jahre alt.

Sonst bleiben nur noch zweitklassige Hersteller oder vielleicht Enermax. Die hatten bislang aber kein Interesse an Passivnetzteilen, da würde ich maximal was im unteren Leistungsbereich erwarten. (und aus einem 300W-Gold-Netzteil ein 300W-Gold-Passivnetzteil zu machen ist ja vergleichsweise einfach)


----------



## Marquis (3. November 2010)

Wie siehts denn mit der Qualität bei Deltatronic aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2010)

k.A.
Die letzten Tests, die ich gesehen habe, waren noch zu einer Zeit, als man Netzteile an ein System angeschlossen und die Spannungen via Mainboard ausgelesen hat 

Aber zumindest die ganzen Systeme haben bei PCGH und c't gut abgeschnitten und die damaligen Netzteile (aufgrund des äußeren vermute ich mal: die heutigen auch) hatten einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Sie waren vollständig mit einer Wärmeleitmasse ausgegossen. Spulenfiepen sollte da keine Chance haben.


----------



## Marquis (3. November 2010)

Klingt interessant, das würde doch heissen, dass man theoretisch das gesamte Netzteil mit einem entsprechenden Kühlblock per Wakü kühlen könnte (auch wenn es nicht nötig wäre), ohne Eingriffe in dem Netzteil vornehmen zu müssen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2010)

Sollte gehen. Da sie praktischerweise auch seitlich Haltebleche montieren, sollten sogar passende Gewinde vorhanden sein. Hab seinerzeit selbst mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir sowas zuzulegen/zu basteln, dann aber für weniger als die Hälfte ein Engelking U1 auf eBay bekommen, das lange genug überlebt hat, bis das Nightjar am Markt war.


----------

